# Confused about school year equivalencies



## SuzQ

Hi everyone,

Just wondering if you can help.... We're moving from Australia at the end of the Australian Academic Year and my children will have completed Year 2 and Year 5. Which Years would they be admitted to in a British School or an American School? 

I think I read somewhere (but of course, can't find it again), that the Australian years are different to the British ones ie: our Year 2 is equivalent to British Year 3 etc but that the Australian Years correspond directly with the US system. Is that right? Does that mean they should be going into Year 4 & 7 in British system and Year 3 & 6 in US system?

Thanks for any advice!


----------

